# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم أرشيف البوكسات ( Archive Boxs) قسم zzNk_Unlocker تحديثات :  Z-Team Release Huawei Advanced Tool 2.6.0.3!

## mohamed73

*zZ-Team Release Huawei Advanced Tool 2.6.0.3!* *zZ-Team Release Huawei Advanced Tool 2.6.0.3!*   *We  not stop to find the better way of improve our solutions and provided  more secure and fastest solutions for you. So, here is a maintenance  update*   *What New:*
---------------- *- Huawei U280*, Improved comunication, now work 2x times more faster.
- Huawei U331*, Fixed some bugs in unsupported firmwares.
- Huawei CDMA CM980 (Evo2), Fixed bug detected in last version.
- Huawei Flash procedure improved, now only need reconect phone 1 time.
- Huawei Dumper Improved.
- Huawei G510, added 3 unsupported firmwares.*
----------------   *Huawei Advanced Tool, Module Features* *Brand: Huawei
Direct Unlock... Supported!
IMEI Repair!! Supported!
Direct Flashing ... Supported!
Relock operation... Supported!
Repair Simlock... Supported!
Old and New Qualcomm... Supported!
Android New Security... Supported!
MTK... Supported!
Modem... Supported!*   *DISCLAIMER:*
-------------------------- *The change  IMEI/MEID option has been created by our zZ-Team only with the objective  of restablishing the original imei. Any illegal use with the IMEI/MEID,  changes or modifications of the original IMEI, are on their own  responsibility. Our zZ-Team no assumes responsibility to misuse of this  software.*
-------------------------   *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*   *Update dongle required* 
--------------------------------
SURPRISE AGAIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!! FREE CREDITS FOR MOST SATISFACTORY USER REPORT
1- @miguelshiro -> 5 FREE Credits
2- @kzafquiel -> 5 FREE Credits
3- @Saulcell -> 5 FREE Credits 
Please contact us  You want free zZKey  credits? Of course is your turn now, report success of Huawei module,  SMARTZ Module,, and you will be next winner!!!
---------------------------------    *Best Regards
zZ-Team*

----------

